# products photography - i need your advice what Camera/Lens and equipment to buy



## pelo997 (May 8, 2013)

Hi


for my online store (250 items)


Mobile phone , Tablets , Accessories


i want to take high quality with great details photos with clear white background.


need your advice what to buy.


i like the compact camera like NEX-6 or 7 , but if you think it's better to get other model or DSLR - i will do it.


i have also light box:


Table top photography light box, pro shooting kit from LS Photo Studio


it's good enough or should i get something else?


Thanks


----------



## Dao (May 8, 2013)

This is what I will do.

- An entry level DSLR (Even a few years old used camera 6mpx or above)
- A standard zoom lens such as the kit lens (of course you can shoot it with other lens such as 50mm or 85mm prime lens)
- Tripod for camera
- Multiple flashes with softbox or shoot through white umbrellas and flash stand.
- Remote flash trigger such as Radio trigger.
- A bendable big white card board at the background
- To make it easier, you can use a remote shutter or tether shoot with a computer. (Canon shipped with software to do tether shooting with computer via USB)
- A post production software that allow you do work on curve (i.e. Photoshop or GIMP)

Shoot with f/8-f/12 with 1/200 and adjust the flash power (and distance between light and subject as well) to obtain a properly exposed photo.


85mm lens, f/11, 1/160, ISO100 with 3 flashes (2 on shoot through umbrella and 1 on softbox)


----------



## pelo997 (May 8, 2013)

Dao said:


> This is what I will do.
> 
> - An entry level DSLR (Even a few years old used camera 6mpx or above)
> - A standard zoom lens such as the kit lens (of course you can shoot it with other lens such as 50mm or 85mm prime lens)
> ...




great shot , but the background is not clear white , i guess there is a way on Photoshop to do it?

i don't like to buy used Camera 
the Sony NEX-6 or 7 not recommend?

also i read review for Nikon D7100 and D600
what do you think?


----------



## Dao (May 9, 2013)

To make the background pure white, you just need to blown it and adjust the curve during post production.   The white background will not be pure white unless you overexposed it.  (Without overexpose the subject of course).    I think white subject on white background is a challenge especially with seamless white background.  


As for the camera, I prefer using DSLR simply because of the ease of operation and faster response.   

i.e.   Set the lens focus, flash power and camera settings to manual mode (with image set to RAW format).  Then manually focus the subject and take a test shot (adjust settings if needed).  After everything is set, I can just stand closer to the subject with the remote shutter (via a remote shutter cable or USB cable to my laptop for tethering).  So I just simply put the subject to the pre-focus spot and press the remote shutter button. Then replace the subject and hit the remote shutter button again.  With a laptop tethering, I can see the result right away on the laptop screen.  But last time when I did that (about a year ago), I just use the remote shutter.

And this work flow works well for me especially I have few hundreds items need to have a photos taken.

I had try DYI light box before, it is just not as convenience as using multiple flashes with diffusers.  It is just easier for me to replace the subjects.


As for quality of the photos produced by the camera, I think any decent camera will do a fine job.  In fact a Canon G series point and shoot camera should be able to do it as well.  (With a radio trigger that work with it)  So for sure the D7100 and D600 can do the job without any issues.   For job like this one, this is my rating on how importance the equipments / tools to complete the job. (beside experience and knowledge)


Camera body 25%
Camera lens 20%
Lighting and setup 40%
Post production 15%

But again, I am not a professional.  Just happens that I did couple side works with stuff like that.


----------



## pelo997 (May 9, 2013)

DAO , thanks for your help and advises

i thought if i buying DSLR , i should buy Full Frame 
Nikon D600 , Nikon D800 , Canon 6D - those are the cheapest models 
which one to buy?

i red that Full Frame Cameras , i will get best result only with prime lens - i'm not sure what are prime lens are or what lens model i should buy
any idea? 


i wish i could get so nice photo like those:

Per TPF policy, please only post images to which you own rights, thank-you. You may post links to the other images.


----------



## pelo997 (May 12, 2013)

iNikon D600 , Nikon D800 , Canon 6D - those are the cheapest models 
which one to buy?

i red that Full Frame Cameras , i will get best result only with prime lens - i'm not sure what are prime lens are or what lens model i should buy
any idea?


----------



## Dao (May 13, 2013)

You will not go wrong with any of the listed camera.   I am using Canon camera, so for me, I will pick the 6D so that I can use all my lenses with the 6D.   For Nikon user, they will pick the Nikon camera of course for the same reason.   For you, I really not sure which one you like.  If there is a camera store nearby, maybe go there and check them out.

You can take a look at the reviews in dpreview.com and see what they said.



 And I do not think the statement regarding "Full frame camera get best result only with prime lens" is correct.  

Lens optical performance varies from lens to lens.  You may say "This particular prime lens is optically better with a particular aperture setting than this particular zoom lens when focal length and aperture settings are set the same".

For lens purchase, it is better to find out what you really need first.   i.e.  What focal length or range you will use the most.  Is there a particular focal length you will use the most?  Do you need to shoot with a very shallow depth of view all the time?


If the main purpose for the camera setup is taking photos for online store, then any full frame camera with a kit lens that shipped with the camera or the standard zoom lens such as 24-70mm f/2.8.


Or pick a crop sensor body with a decent lens that cover that focal lengths.  You are most likely taking the photos with f/5.6 or above with product photography so a fast lens is not required.   And you may not notice any difference between photos taken with full frame or cropped bodies.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 13, 2013)

Dao said:


> This is what I will do.
> 
> - An entry level DSLR (Even a few years old used camera 6mpx or above)
> - A standard zoom lens such as the kit lens (of course you can shoot it with other lens such as 50mm or 85mm prime lens)
> ...




^ That

Dao covered it all. Nothing to add. Follow those instruction and over expose your background with a seperate flash and you have what you need. You may need to play with placement and angles of the light.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 13, 2013)

pelo997 said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I will do.
> ...



You will have better luck by placing your subject further from the background, maybe even place the item on a hidden pedestal and compose from a lower position so only the subject and background is in view.


----------



## pelo997 (May 14, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I will do.
> ...



can you explain how i'm do it with separate flash in order to over expose the background?


----------

